# Can you help identify this wood?



## Thuzmund (Dec 9, 2013)

I snagged this log from a landscaper friend of mine. I cracked it open, and boy-I swear it smells like a horse stable (Manure hahaha). I guess you could call it "earthy" if you like. Otherwise, the wood has remarkably straight grain, and what I think it a beautiful contrast between light and dark. The bark is flaky and 
rough. I'm sorry I can't provide much more info-I don't even know what the leaves would look like, and this is the only piece I have.

I have been trying to turn it, so I've included that pic if it helps. It's green wood of course, but I did find it to be very "stringy" compared to the Sugar Maple I often turn. You might call it "hairy," with fibers flapping about as I worked. Granted, a lot of green wood does this, but I just felt this wood did it a bit more, with longer, more resilient hairs/fibers.

Have you ever cracked open a log and caught a whiff of a farm? I'd love it if someone could help me identify this wood! Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

It's hickory. At least that's my gut reaction.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, I agree with Richard. It is definitely hickory. It appears to have a bacterial infection (the discoloration in the brown heartwood), therefore, the funky smell.


----------



## Thuzmund (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, everybody. I have been showing it to a few friends, joking that it smells as sweet as sugar! "Here, give it a whiff!" Haha, they have all been tricked.

This is the first piece of hickory I think I've ever seen, and I'm happy to have found a quintessential American hardwood. Roy Underhill always used to (still does) sing its praises on his show. I almost think it's a shame to turn it into a bowl instead of a tool handle or mallet, but big logs are tough to come by during upsate NY winters…

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

2nd or 3rd, or what ever on Hickory. We used to saw it up for the fireplace when I was a kid. The sparks would fly off the chainsaw when you got down towards the center. Dad seemed to know which trees to fell. the ones he picked all stunk to high heaven. He would keep some for my grandfather who made axe handles and gun stocks from it.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Yea, hickory. Burns as hot as wet than seasoned.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

If the smell is really offensive to you, I would offer to take it off your hands and not even charge you for hauling it away.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*"Can you help identify this wood? "* the OP asked.

The smart ass in me answered, "Why Yes, yes I can."

Hey, it's the only voice in my head that will still talk to me.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Why Yes, yes I can. Why do you ask?
Lol


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

"The smart ass in me answered, "Why Yes, yes I can."

LOL, reminds me of the times when I would hear a knock at the door, upon opening it I would see some little scumbag. 
he asked "Hey old dude, is your daughter home?" 
Me (aka old dude), "yes she is" as I was closing the door in his face.


----------



## Thuzmund (Dec 9, 2013)

hahaha you guys are such sticklers for accuracy! That's me with my scrooge heating in the winter: " Gee, is it cold in here?" Me: "Ya, I guess so." *And do absolutely nothing about it* :-D


----------



## Thuzmund (Dec 9, 2013)

Update: The bowls have been drying in paper bags and shavings for about 45 days and no cracks at all! Much better than my experience with maple. Still a very inimitable aroma, which I've grown to rather like…it has character!


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

You are doing great.


----------

